# AC/DC Kicks A$$!!!!!!!!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing better then Pure Rock and Roll and thats what AC/DC is all about!!! Well they where here in Houston Sunday night and me and Tiffany was invited to go by Daniel and Diana. Thanks you guys very much!

I know this pics are not good, all I had was my cell phone to take pics with. But what a bada$$ concert it was. This old guys are full of energy and played like crazy! It was freaking great! I have been to a lot of rock and roll concerts and I'm not lying when I say this was the LOUDEST concert I have ever been to!! And not just the band but also the crwod, it was just crazy!

If they are coming to your town it is a must go if you like them at all. I promise you will enjoy it!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

always wanted to see them live.


----------



## undergroundspy713 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hell yeah that's a concert. It's even better when it's private.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

They are coming to Charlotte but the tickets sold out in like a week and they were going for like 150 a piece. I can only pop in Back in Black and crank it up and wish I was there. Nice pics.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

My 5 year old thinks "Rock n Roll Train" is the greatest song in the world. Yes, after all these years, AC/DC still kicks ass. I've seen them 4 times... and the first was 26 years ago. Sure sucks getting old.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I miss this show, thanks for sharing the pics. Look like Rosie is still in the set list.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

AC/DC died with Bon Scott.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw AC/DC back in 1996 ... I can't believe they still have that same Rosie inflatable.. 

Awesome show... looks like they also still do the Angus Young "platform" solo..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that would have been sweet


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah Whole Lotta Rosie is one of my fav songs by them, so it was awesome that they played it. They played like 6 or 7 songs of the new CD plus a ton of the old stuff.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

They played here in Atlanta yesterday, but I was too late getting tickets! I've ALWAYS wanted to see them perform!


----------



## Alabaster-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

I missed them in Atlanta also, last time I saw them was in the early nineties I think.


----------



## cwood009-cl (Mar 12, 2008)

Those pictures are getting me fired up since AC/DC is here in Pittsburgh in January and I have my tickets. Wasn't crazy about the high price or the one price level for the whole building, but I guess we all have to make sacrifices. :biggrin:


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Guess I listen to XM to much. I did not hear about it until it was to late for tickets. Guess I'll have to get the DVD when one comes out...


----------

